# New Toy - Hermes ITX-L Engraver



## whydontu (Oct 19, 2022)

Just picked up a New Hermes ITX-L pantograph engraver. What fun! I have a small 5500mW laser engraver, and a toy-ish 3018 cnc router, but this thing is so much more enjoyable to use. Especially since I got the ITX-L for next to nothing, including a few thousand font plaques, dozens of workpiece jigs, and a whole rack of cutter bits.

First try was 90% successful, script on rough aluminum. A bit jagged, but not too bad.


----------



## darrin1200 (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice. I remember using the New Hermes engravers, in the early years of my career.


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice unit should give you hours of entertainment!
Make sure not tell your wife about Denise!


----------

